# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Los Precios de las tiendas de magia

## Áaron Ilusionista

Si alguien se siente molesto por lo que diga, pido perdón pero esta es mi humilde opinión.

Quiero hablar de los precios de todos los artículos mágicos que se venden en todas las tiendas de mágia del mundo (desde el artículo mágico más barato hasta la gran ilusión más cara que exista).
EN MI OPINIÓN TODOS LOS PRECIOS MÁGICOS SON ABUSIVOS. 
Quien esta de acuerdo con estos precios excesivos, siempre lo defiende argumentandon que són productos que no se fabrican en grandes cantidades o diciendo también que si fuesen más baratos cualquier persona desconocedora de magia, por curiosidad compraría estos artículos y entonces sería una mala manera de que mucha gente conociese los secretos mágicos gastandose cuatro chavos.
   Lo de que no se fabrica en grandes cantidades no es del todo verdad. Si hablamos de grandes ilusiones puedes ser que no se fabriquen en grandes cantidades, pero ya ponen precios que prefiero no decir, pero en todo el resto de artículos mágicos si que se fabrican grandes cantidades, solo has de poner las palabra "magic shop" en el google y verás la cantidad de tiendas de magia que hay en todo el mundo (es decir, que no es un mal negocio). 
 Por otra parte, cualquier persona, con ganas de conocer simplemente un secreto de algun juego de magia que acaben de ver no se gastaran ni 100 euros, ni 10... en algo que despues no van a usar para nada.
Espero vuestras opiniones al respecto.
 Saludos a todos desde mi pequeño cabreo!! Aaron.

----------


## Goreneko

Pues sí, tienes razón, pero si cobraras por actuación... ¿no lo amortizarías? Hay quien compra magia por curiosidad, o para hacer a los amigos, o para otras cosas para las que no te pagan (ese es mi caso). Si cobrara por actuación, posiblemente no pensaría como tú  :Wink1: .

Es mi opinión.

Un saludo!!

----------


## vsalberto

Yo no soy de comprar muchas cosas, más bien ninguna :P aparte de cartas, pero tampoco creo que sean tan caros. Comparandolo con otros productos que no sean mágicos o con el nivel de vida medio en españa, veo precios normales.

Me parece caro, pero esque hoy en día casi todo en esta vida me parece caro así que supongo q ya es el precio normal.

Si comparas los libros de magia, con libros especializados en otras materias tampoco hay mucha diferencia de precios. Y si comparas los gimicks con... bueno no se con que compararlos (con accesorios para deportistas, con juguetes,....) no se depende de cada cosa pero tampoco me parecen tan caros. Igual algun DVD si, no lo se porque no he comprado uno nunca.

Saludos.

----------


## ign

Creo que ya lo dije, pero bueno, la única tienda en Cuenca donde se encuentran barajas de calidad, las tiene a los siguientes precios: Bicycle y Tally Ho a 3,30 euros y Fournier 505 a 2,95. Un precio bastante aceptable, como ocurre también con los precios de Tienda Magia.
Lo que ya no me gusta, es ir a tiendas de magia y que me cueste una baraja Bicycle la friolera de 4,80 euros. Se supone que al ser tiendas especializadas, deberían tener precios más asequibles, ¿no?
Si miramos las barajas especiales, he llegado a ver una Invisible a 20 euros.
Todo esto en la rama cartomágica, si nos vamos a las demás, los precios se disparan, ya que son accesorios más exóticos (hablo de monedas, gimmicks...). Eso se deberá (en parte) a que son cosas difíciles de encontrar y se pueden permitir aumentar el precio. 
Esto es desde el punto de vista del aficionado, claro está. Mi economía no está como para tirar cohetes y no puedo permitirme realizar en cualquier momento un juego con hilo flash, por ejemplo.
Los profesionales pueden destinar parte de sus beneficios a esto, por lo que no sé que opinan de los precios, pero está claro que hay muchas cosas que quedan fuera del alcance del aficionado por no terminar saliendo rentables.
Los libros serían punto y aparte. Su precio va en función de las editoriales y me parecen rezonables, ya que cualquier libro centrado en una especialidad (sea cual sea) ronda las mismas cifras. No hay más que ver el precio que llevan los libros de texto que usan los escolares, que cuestan un ojo de la cara y sólo se utilizan durante nueve meses (atención, septiembre está a la vuelta de la esquina   :Lol:  ).
Un saludo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

ya pero por mucho que digáis... bufff, algunas cosas se disparan.
La pila de monedas tango de dos euros vale más de 60 euros, creo que casi 70 euros,una moneda de dos euros plegable con sistema interno vale 45 euros y una cascarillad e dos euros vale 40 euros.
La verdad es que es algo exagerado

----------


## Jeff

Lo que eleva mas el precio es el secreto, pero la verdad en estos tiempos cualquiera con una tarjeta de credito y que la sepa manejar los comodos plazos puede comprar magia. 

Conozco un padre que le compra a su hijo de 12 años grandes ilusiones solo para saber como es el secreto, y grandes ilusiones tipo la sierra de Copperfield, la percead, interlude y otras mas!

Los que nos dedicamos a hacer magia de escenario, si que lloramos, ya que una buena gran ilusion que a lo mejor te dura de 3 a 5 minutos cuesta mas o menos 6000 euros! y hay inclusive de 18000, 39500 y 50000 euros y aun mas, esto si que es para llorar, ya que los conocimiento tecnicos para construirlos, en su mayoreria no son complicados, otros si. La cantidad de dinero que hay que invertir para las herramientas de precicion y el espacio fisico para su construccion hace que al final, la mayoreria prefieren comprarla hecha, eso si te ahoras un monton de tiempo, la caja de tortura china que e construido este invierno me llevo 4 meses, un monton de cortadas y un sinfin dolor de espalda y de cabeza. El acabado es perfecto, pero tuve que invertir en una gran cantidad de herramientas que a lo mejor usaré para 3 o 4 gran ilusion mas..a lo mejor. Resumen, por rapidez, calidad (casi siempre) y comodidad es mejor comprarlo, salvo que uno sea manita, tenga un taller de metalurgia y madereria, tenga un diploma en electronica etc...

Pero bueno, eso es lo que hay!

Saludos.

----------


## Goreneko

Bueno, la cera de mago te la venden como si fuera oro y luego es cera de la que se usa para los tapones de los oídos.
Las monedas de medio dolar, a 3 y 4 euros.
El marco de monedero, otra burrada.
Las navajas de manipulación, 15 euros.
Imanes, cuerdas y otros accesorios tambien tienen unos precios que pa qué...l

Todo eso son objetos 'cotidianos', donde no tienes que pagar ningún secreto ni ningún 'coste por poca producción', y me parece caro.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

La verdad, pensandolo bien, las grandes ilusiones se llevan la palma, aunque bueno, para eso son "grandes" ¿no?

----------


## currichi

> Pues sí, tienes razón, pero si cobraras por actuación... ¿no lo amortizarías? Hay quien compra magia por curiosidad, o para hacer a los amigos, o para otras cosas para las que no te pagan (ese es mi caso). Si cobrara por actuación, posiblemente no pensaría como tú .
> 
> Es mi opinión.
> 
> Un saludo!!


No se trata de poder o no amortizar la inversión, sino de si los productos son caros.
En mi opnión y en general sí que son caros y, aunque hay cosas en las que hay que pagar por el secreto, creo que se pasan en los precios.

A ver si pasa como en los productos del campo, que ni el que lo hace ni el que lo vende saca grandes beneficios y éstos se quedan en el intermedio.

Saludos

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Un saludo!![/quote]

A ver si pasa como en los productos del campo, que ni el que lo hace ni el que lo vende saca grandes beneficios y éstos se quedan en el intermedio.

Saludos[/quote]

Jajajajajajjaja, tendrían que hacer como hicieron con las frutas en varias comunidades autonomas. Tendrían que venir trailers llenos de artículos mágicos al centro de la plaza del pueblo y empezar a repartir a todo el mundo, gratis.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

hombre, yo a ese plan le veo lagunas, porque como lo repartan a todo el mundo vamos mal.
 :D 
un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

Ciertamente estoy deacuerdo en que el precio d emuchos objetos es escesivo, si que e verdad que tenemos que pensar que tanto mariano como todos los demas vendedores de objetos mágicos tiene que ganar dinero para poner pan encima de la mesa pero, no se en micaso yo tengo 14 años y los unicos ingresos que tengo es la "paga" (por llamarlo de alguna forma) que me dan mis padres, para mi un gasto de un pedido me deja( como se dice en mi tierra) "sableao pa tol mes" vamos que me quedo sin un duro. así que tambien estoy dfeacuerdo con que los precios son un poquitín escesibos

----------


## sirmac1

Son muuuuuy caros,y se pasan a veces,y encima de q compras un dvd de algun truco,encima la gran mayoria no anda ni subtitulado,y los objetos se pasan de precio,y me callo con los gastos de envio pq eso no es cuestion de tiendamagica

----------


## Ella

> Son muuuuuy caros,y se pasan a veces,y encima de q compras un dvd de algun truco,encima la gran mayoria no anda ni subtitulado,y los objetos se pasan de precio,y me callo con los gastos de envio pq eso no es cuestion de TiendaMagia


a ver, cuando alguien crea un producto (que no sea magico) tieine un mercado bastante amplio, en cambio en la magia esto no es asi...los posibles compradores se reducen en numero, lo mismo la accesibilidad a ese producto.
los dvds que estan en ingles es porque a lo mejor cuando se sacan a la venta no tienen pensado venderlos en españa (por ejemplo), y son las tiendas españolas las que los traen del extranjero al ser un mago de renombre.

----------


## joepc

Por no traer no traen ni subtitulos en ingles, por lo visto en mercado de magos sordos o con problemas auditivos esta escaso.
Los que disfrute son los de Henry Evans que me enteraba antes que si fuera ingles/americano  :P

----------


## guimebe

Lo que yo creo que pasa no es que haya pocos compradores y suban los precios para poder ganar dinero suficiente para "llegar a fin de mes". Lo que pasa es que hay pocos vendedores, y si el precio de una tienda no te gusta, pues te aguantas porque las otras dos que hay son más caras aún...

Pero vaya que lo mismo me equivoco y no es por eso, jeje :P 

P.D.Lo que si tengo claro es que los precios son bastante altos  :Wink:

----------


## CRASH

Caros son los cafes que me tomo, el pan que compro todos los dias, y el telefono movil.

La magia es un articulo de lujo, y detras hay muchas horas del creador del juego.

Si te parece caro por que no dejas de comprar y te lo fabricas todo?
Si te parece caro por que no te inventas tu tus propios juegos?
Si te parece caro, ¿por que lo compras? ¿acaso es una necesidad?

Si le sacas rentabilidad( con actuaciones ) no es nada caro.

Si no se la sacas mira otros hobbyes a ver si te piensas que son mas baratos.

Si eres mago aficionado hay muchas cosas de poco valor que puedes comprar y algunos son estupendos juegos, pero claro a nosotros nos gustaria que lo bueno costara la mitad.

Yo no entro en los gastos que pueda tener una tienda de magia (telefono, web, empleados , preparacion de envios, aduanas etc) lo unico es que me parece una autentica locura , que un juego profesional como es una baraja invisible se pueda encontrar a ese precio.

Y que conste que a mi tambien me gusta pagar menos por las cosas, pero ultimamente la magia se esta regalando.

En los libros vienen muchisimos juegos, y si divides el precio entre los juegos que aprendes te salen a centimo, pero claro leer es un peñazo y si me lo dan hecho mejor que mejor, y si ademas es barato, mejor todavia.

Si por mi fuera aconsejaria a las tiendas vender al doble de lo que lo estan haciendo, y nos librariamos de aquellos que han encontrado en la magia un hobbye barato.

Agur

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Para Crash: 
Vamos a ir por partes:
Segun tu teoría, de que si me parece caro, ¿porqué no paro de comprar y me lo fabrico yo todo? 
Te respondo: Básicamente porque nose fabricar estos objetos, ni tengo los materiales precisos, ni el sitio para hacerlos ni nada. Pero claro, vamos a poner un ejemplo paralelo, entonces ¿porque nos quejamos de los precios de los pisos? Contéstate lo mismo, paremos de comprar (en realidad ya no se pueden ni comprar) y fabriquemonos nosotros los mismos, y así con 1000 ejemplos.  

Tu dices: ¿Si te parece caro por que no te inventas tu tus propios juegos?.
No estoy discutiendo si la persona que inventa un juego haya de cobrar dinero o no, simplemente estoy diciendo que son muy elevados los precios que ponen. Yo no invento mis propios juegos, porque no es lo que me apasiona, a mí lo que me gusta es la puesta en escena de estos mismos.

Tu dices:  Si te parece caro, ¿por que lo compras? ¿acaso es una necesidad?
Ni muchisimo menos es una necesidad, una necesidad es comer beber, gozar de una vivienda digna... para mí la mágia es un placer, el poder comprar cualquier cosa o tener la habilidad de hacer cosas aparentemente imposibles. Básicamente es un hobby.

Te he decir una cosa, que a lo mejor no sabes: Los precios han de depender de la rentabilidad posterior que le puedas sacar, si no de la calidad del mismo y de otros tantos factores pero nunca, lo que tu has dicho.

No he de buscar otro hobby porque este el que me gusta, si me gustase el golf me compraría un palo y una bola.

Si piensas que todos los artículos mágicos se están regalando, creo que te estás equivocando.

Yo no he hablado de los libros, los libros son otra história. Leer será un peñazo para tí porque a mi me gusta, pero aunque leas hay cosas que has de comprarlas igualmente. 

Por último dices:  Si por mi fuera aconsejaria a las tiendas vender al doble de lo que lo estan haciendo, y nos librariamos de aquellos que han encontrado en la magia un hobbye barato. 
Creo que aquí has llegado al limite de todo lo que podías decir, y es más, creo que has rozado la ofensa. No creo que la gente que ama la mágia se adentre en este fascinante mundo solo por ser como dices tu un hobby barato, hay muchos otros factores que te empujan a disfrutar de bonitos ratos haciendo y viendo mágia. 
Aaron.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Yo pienso que los articulos de magia estan un poco caros, de todas formas hace unos meses comence a comprar articulos y gasto en promedio 150 por mes, y no me parece una barbaridad ya que me gusta muchisimo y esto se puede conciderar como una iversion ya que si trabajas de esto tenes una rentabilidad.
De todas formas este es mi hoby y la verdad no me controlo mucho al comprar, liquido toda la plata que tengo en libros y articulos ya que es lo que es una de las cosas con las que me siento a gusto haciendolas.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Entre medio de esta frase falta un "no"

Te he decir una cosa, que a lo mejor no sabes: Los precios   "no"   han de depender de la rentabilidad posterior que le puedas sacar, si no de la calidad del mismo y de otros tantos factores pero nunca, lo que tu has dicho.

----------


## CRASH

Yo no se si es que llevais poco en la magia, y no recordais los precios de hace tan solo tres añitos, que eran al triple de lo que son ahora.

En este hilo tambien hay quien se queja de los gastos de envio, como si la empresa de transporte tampoco tuviera que cobrar por llevartelo a tu casita, y eso sin contar con que antes los gastos de envio eran un dineral y ahora hay tiendas que te lo mandan libre de gastos.

A todos nos gusta que las cosas cuesten menos-- a mi el primero---pero lo que no es de recibo es que alguien nombre el tema de las monedas sin pararse a pensar, la maquinaria, el tiempo, y el trabajo que lleva hacerla.

Tambien se ha nombrado la baraja invisible y no me parece nada bien que un juego de esa categoria se este vendiendo por 8 euros, despues nos quejamos cuando venden por las calles barajas trucadas y fps con luz.

Hay veces que cuando recibes un juego exclamas (siempre despues de verlo) madre mia si esto me lo hago yo en un plis.

Pero la cuestion es, que  viste el efecto en la tienda, leiste la descripcion y lo pediste por que no tenias ni pu... idea de como era......Y ESO ES LO QUE VALE EL DINERO, ALGO QUE A TI NUNCA SE TE HUBIERA OCURRIDO.


Y no te equivoques por que el ejemplo de los pisos no me vale , ya que estas hablando de algo en el que el precio viene dado por la escasez por un lado(del suelo) y por la demanda exagerada por otro, y eso no tiene nada que ver con los articulos magicos en los que los precios vienen dados, por el material, por lo ingeniosos, y por el coste de traerlos de fuera y sin contar que nos hacen la traduccion al castellano dejando el articulo practicamente al mismo precio que en su pais de origen EE.UU.

Y lo siento por ti pero con todos mis respetos, pienso que hay una gran cantidad de magia que se esta regalando.

Agur

----------


## Ella

> Y no te equivoques por que el ejemplo de los pisos no me vale , ya que estas hablando de algo en el que el precio viene dado por la escasez por un lado(del suelo) y por la demanda exagerada por otro, y eso no tiene nada que ver con los articulos magicos en los que los precios vienen dados, por el material, por lo ingeniosos, y por el coste de traerlos de fuera y sin contar que nos hacen la traduccion al castellano dejando el articulo practicamente al mismo precio que en su pais de origen EE.UU.
> 
> Y lo siento por ti pero con todos mis respetos, pienso que hay una gran cantidad de magia que se esta regalando.
> 
> Agur


muchas tiendas de magia no compran sus productos a las "fabricas" que los producen, si no a intermediarios u otras tiendas de magia del extranjero, sobre todo en los casos de dvds (lo mismo que nos quejamos que no estan traducidos al español tambien se quejaran que no esta en gallego, vasco, catalan....chino, japones o frances...).

por otra parte en el caso de las monedas,os habeis olvidado de algo importantisimo: la patente para fabricar monedas, y conseguir las planchas. que costara un dineral mas que nada para que no salga rentable la idea de falsificarlas.

muchos juegos de gran impacto popularizados por grandes magos se venden en grandes cantidades, a precios "elevados para el bolsillo normal" (por asi decirlo), y basicamente se utilizan como algo comercial, un reclamo que a lo mejor no es de la misma calidad o igual igual al que usa el mago en cuestion.

este tipo de juegos por el hecho de sacarlos a la venta a un pueblico aficionado ya vale...lo normal seria que nunca apareciera en el mercado y que tal o tal juego sea conocido porque lo hace tal o cual mago, solamente la posibilidad que te dan de que tu seas aclamado por hacer el mismo juego que hace un mago de renombre, cuesta, aparte el mago esta exponiendose no solo a que otras personas conozcan su secreto, si no tambien a que la gente crea que no debe ser tan bueno porque fulanito de tal tambien lo hace....lo entendeis?

si solamente se vendiera libros y accesorios basicos lo precios serian de menos valor, apareceria de vez en cuando alguna novedad (de las que he hablado), que seguramente "cueste", al ver el gran interes que se despierta por este tipo de productos saldrian a la venta con mas frecuencia hasta hacerse habituales para los comproadores:  hopping half, spider pen, perfect penetrate.....etc,etc estableciendo un precio "prudente" (el actual posiblemente).

los magos profecionales se pueden gastar mas de 100 euros en una moneda de plata, normal, usarla a diario para practicar e incluso perder de vez en cuando una por la calle.

te puedes encontrar guitarras de todo tipo, por 60 y hasta 500 euros (y  mas), quien SABE tocar la guitarra hace musica concualquiera y disfruta haciendola, seguramente se compre una de mayor precio/calidad (como el que se compro la moneda de 100 euros, porque entiende de sonidos, los distingue y le gusta, es su capricho).
lo mismo pasa en la magia, hay cosas impresindibles y otras que son pequeños caprichos que nos hacemos de vez en cuando (por curiosidad, porque nos dan buen resultado), pero perfectamente se pueden prescindir de ellos....y a lo mejor si se compran mas adelante cuando uno esta mas ralizado el precio no nos parecera elevado como ahora.

pd: a mi personalmente no me parecen caros los productos, considero un precio justo, que me resulta habitual, y en casi todas las tiendas tienen el mismo precio (al menos las que he consultado en españa comprando el mismo producto). pero tampoco acostumbro a comprar imanes y gimmicks....ni cosas parecidas porque por ahora solo tengo el tiempo justo para practicar e ir avanzando en lo basico que estoy intentando aprender

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Yo no estoy discutiendo los precios de hace 3 años, estoy discutiendo los de ahora que los considero carisimos, y si los de hace 3 años costaban el triple, pues 3 veces que más enfadado estaría por los precios de los productos.
Ya se que los gastos de envio son tema aparte, pero aver que una empresa me pague 7 euros de gastos de envio cuando me estoy gastando 1300 euros por una mesa flotante, por ejemplo, me da exactamente igual, porque esos 7 euros están puestos dentro del precio multiplicados por 30, si no piensa que no te lo pagarían.
No te creas que cuesta hacer tanto las cosas, vale habrá cosas que si, pero hay muchas máquinas que producen en grantidades, y más hoy en dia, y te lo hacen ellas solas.
Si nos quejamos de que se venden barajas trucadas y fps con luz por la calle no es por que sean baratas, si no porque se expone un producto a gente que lo mas probable es que no acabe haciendo un buen uso del mismo, sin embargo, si vas a una tienda de mágia y le pides ¿tienes un...? , es que quiero hacer deparecer un pañuelo en el puño, entonces ya verás como te es más complicado conseguirlo.
Tu dices:   Y ESO ES LO QUE VALE EL DINERO, ALGO QUE A TI NUNCA SE TE HUBIERA OCURRIDO. 
Por esa misma regla de 3, paga 10 kilos por un seat panda, a ti nunca se te hubiera ocurrido
Paga 3000 euros por un videojuego, a ti nunca se te hubiera ocurrido
Paga 250 euros por una barra de pan, a ti nunca se t hubiera ocurrido, claro, pero cuando la compras y ves lo que es, ya es mucho más fcil de hacer. Segun tus ideas el primero de cada mes nos quedariamos todos sin dinero.
Ah, por cierto espero que con la bajada de las cartas bycicle a 3 euros (que casi a 6 era una locura total) ¿tu las sigas pagando al precio de 6 euros o a 3 euros como estan actualmente? Piensa que es un producto de importación y evidentemente  :x "NO"  :x  se hace en grandes cantidades. 
Aaron.

----------


## toni

lo del seat panda el videojuego y la barra de pan a sido mortal,creo que mas claro no se puede ser

----------


## sirmac1

las tiendas de magia son caras,y lo vuelvo a repetir.
Si a mi me dicen q inventar un truco consta de mucho tiempo,es verdad,pero acaso otras cosas constan de mucho tiempo y no son tan caros.
Vuelvo a repetir q las tiendas se aprevechan mucho,y me da igual q sea tiendamagica o cualquier española.
Yo no puedo poner aqui links de otras paginas extranjeras,pero si pudiera,se podria comparar y veriais q alli es mas barato q aqui la gran mayoria de cosas,y siento si molesta.
Lo q es caro son los materiales,pero el invento y el tiempo dedicado es otra cosa,pq si tambien valoramos eso......mi tiempo es oro

----------


## Ella

> Lo q es caro son los materiales,pero el invento y el tiempo dedicado es otra cosa,pq si tambien valoramos eso......mi tiempo es oro


sirmac, en el extranjero es mas varato porque las tiendas españolas compran sus productos a precio de consumidor a esas tiendas (sobre todo en los casos de dvds), (compran 15 o 20), y luego logicamente lo venden a mayor precio para recuperar y ganar.

lo que a mi si que me sorprende son los precios de los libros, y no digo los traducidos como el bobo, si no el precio de un libro original americano con respecto a uno original español.
en usa el bobo vale 12 dolares, en inglaterra 21 euros.
en españa un libro (español, no traducido)de esas caracteristicas (numero de paginas encuadernado) sobre pasa los 30 euros (no hablo del mismo)

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

[/quote]

sirmac, en el extranjero es mas varato porque las tiendas españolas compran sus productos a precio de consumidor a esas tiendas (sobre todo en los casos de dvds), (compran 15 o 20), y luego logicamente lo venden a mayor precio para recuperar y ganar.

[/quote]

Pues me parece un robo, porque a precio de consumidor también se comprar yo de importación, y más ahora, en los últimos años, con internet, que puedes comprar lo que quieras desd cualquier parte del mundo.  Saludos. Aaron.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Para Guimebe: 
Lo de que hay pocas tiendas, siento decirte que esta lleno de tiendas de mágia y sobre todo por internet.

----------


## guimebe

> Para Guimebe: 
> Lo de que hay pocas tiendas, siento decirte que esta lleno de tiendas de *mágia* y sobre todo por internet.


con pocas tiendas no me refiería a que sólo haya 2 o 3, sino que me refiero que hay más "carrefours" y "cortingles" que tiendas de magia, nose si me he explicado bien.
Aún así, no llevo mucho tiempo en este mundo, y supongo que habrá muchisimas más tiendas de las que yo conozca, así que supongo que llevarás razón.
gracias por la aclaración y un saludo

p.d.: magia no lleva acento en la a, te recomiendo que lo cambies antes de que se enteren los moderadores :P (era broma)

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Hombre claro en comparación, no, está claro, pero si que hay unas cuantas. 
Jajajajajaja, es verdad... es que estoy acostumbrado a escribir en catalán y con los acentos me lío una barbaridad. Saludos. Aaron.

----------


## CRASH

Ahora entiendo por que te parece todo tan caro

----------


## Ella

> Pues me parece un robo, porque a precio de consumidor también se comprar yo de importación, y más ahora, en los últimos años, con internet, que puedes comprar lo que quieras desd cualquier parte del mundo.  Saludos. Aaron.


hombre...valdria que pongais un ejemplo de diferencia de precios, tampoco es mucho, menos de lo que te gastarias en gastos de envio desde el extranjero   :Lol: 

pero dentro de españa no hay muchas diferencias (a lo mejor 10 centimos) de precio salvo algunas tiendas (que al menos yo rara vez he encontrado), hay una por ejemplo en internet, una tienda española que vende los libros de magia un promedio de 5 euros mas caro, precios que estan estipulados porl as editoriales...yo no lo entiendo

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Mira estoy hasta los mismisimos huevos, de que gente como tú, llame tacaños a personas que ni siquiera conoces. 
 Y mira te voy a enseñar la diferencia entre ser tacaño (que supongo que es a lo que te referías con tu ofensivo comentario) y despilfarrador.
 Tacaño vendría siendo la persona que le duele gastarse dinero o ofrecer algo a las personas que le rodean, digamos. 
 Y, despilfarrador, es la persona que le gusta tirar el dinero y regalarselo a los demás para que esas mismas se beneficien. 
 De todas maneras me sorprende que me hagas este comentario, cuando, en un anterior post tuyo dices "Y que conste que a mi tambien me gusta pagar menos por las cosas" pero bueno...

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

A ver diferencia de precios ahora mismo no las se, pero te puedo asegurar que hay algo de diferencia, y a veces bastante abultada, entre los precios de las tiendas de magia de aqui comparandolas con las de Estados Unidos.
 De todas maneras, ejemplificaré todo lo que te he dicho!

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Y es más los gastos de envío de las tiendas de USA son igual o más baratos que los de aquí.

----------


## Ella

> A ver diferencia de precios ahora mismo no las se, pero te puedo asegurar que hay algo de diferencia, y a veces bastante abultada, entre los precios de las tiendas de magia de aqui comparandolas con las de Estados Unidos.
>  De todas maneras, ejemplificaré todo lo que te he dicho!


si lo de tacaño lo dices por mi...yo no te he llamdo asi, me habras mal interpretado

mmm, tiendas de usa...os habeis dado cuenta que si, en efecto, son mas baratas que las de america y europa  :Wink1: , en casi toda europa los precios son casi igual que aqui en españa, no creo que haya un precio unico convenido entre todas, jejeje, debe haber algo: impuestos, paqueteria, patentes, no se...porque no es normal que los precios sean casi igual (centavos mas centavos menos) en españa, y estos muy parecidos a los de francia (por ejemplo).
aqui vale el ejemplo del bobo, estando en ingles, en inglaterra pagan casi el doble por el  (con respecto al precio en usa).

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

No, no ni muchísimo menos lo digo por tí. 
Eso lo he dicho por el comentario que ha dicho "Crash" al respecto. Y si es verdad lo que tú dices, lo de que en Europa los precios son algo distintos a los de Norte América. Aaron.

----------


## CRASH

No te lo tomes tan a mal que solo era una broma (hay miles de chistes sobre el tema, no me vayas a hechar la culpa a mi).

Decir que algo es carisimo es una opinion demasiado objetiva, los precios de las cosas dependen de muchisimos factores, hoy en dia cuesta casi lo mismo un efecto magico comprado en españa que en estados unido (si ya se que cuesta algo mas) pero la diferencia es que lo tengo al dia siguiente y encima traducido, cosa que no ocurre cuando compro fuera y ademas la mayoria de veces me cobran la aduana.

No os equivoqueis que las tiendas de magia no ganan tanto (por lo menos las que conocemos por internet) de las antiguas mejor no hablar aunque poco a poco se van poniendo al dia.


Es por eso que digo que ciertas cosas estan demasiado baratas y elevar los precios, ayuda a mantener el secreto por un lado y tambien a que todo el mundo no haga los mismos efectos.

No hay nada peor que contratar a 3 magos para un show y ver a los tres peleandose para ver que efectos hace cada uno por que casi todos hacen lo mismo.

Ultimamente compro efectos buenos y algo mas caros de lo normal, por una parte me aseguro la calidad y por otra el que mucha menos gente lo tendrá en su repertorio. 


Despues de haber leido detenidamente todos los comentarios sigo pensando lo mismo, que ciertos articulos estan demasiado baratos y me alegra saber que hay gente que todavia le parecen muy caros, eso evita que las compras se hagan como en un Carrefour cualquiera.

El secreto magico tiene tan alto valor que sin dicho secreto, el articulo en si no valdria para nada.

Agur

----------


## eidanyoson

O se vive de ello o en sí todos los hobbies son caros. Es lo que tiene hacer algo "menos" común.
 Si no que se lo pregunten a uno con un hobbie de esquiador o jinete de hípica con sus caballos y todo.

 No existe ninguno barato. Pero eso ya lo sabemos. La exclusividad y la minoría se paga nos guste o no. A ver si va a resultar que a los "tuneros" les sale barato tunear el coche.

 El verdadero problema no está ni en las patentes, ni en las aduanas, ni en los cánones ni en nada de eso. El rpoblema es que todo sube un % al año menos los sueldos. Ese es el problema. Si ganáramos todo el mundo 5000 euros al mes seguro que nos quejabamos menos.

 Que tengo dos gatas y un saco de 10 kilos de comida parece que son de oro leche...

----------


## Patito

A mí me parece genial (bueno, no tanto) que vayas a comprar un DVD con un juego, por ejemplo Stigmata, y te cueste 30 euros más gastos de envío: detrás de ese DVD está el señor Houchin que se ha currado el efecto, el cámara que lo ha grabado todo, el equipo de producción que ha editado las grabaciones, la grabación del DVD y la gente de la distribuidora que se encarga de "repartir" el DVD. Es mucha gente a la que hay que pagar. Casi casi pasa lo mismo con los libros, aunque ahí sé que el autor es el que menos pasta se lleva, y es el que hace el mayor trabajo (al menos en libros normales).
Lo que no entiendo es cómo se puede cobrar 10 euros por una baraja Bicycle "gaffed deck" cuando seguramente estará fabricada en Vitoria... Y no hay ningún equipo de especialistas estudiando si hay que poner 4 cartas blancas ó 5. Simplemente le dan a un botón y salen como churros! O unas monedas de medio dólar, que viene a ser algo menos de 50 cts de euro (vale, son nuevas y todo el rollo), pero yo he pagado unas monedas totalmente nuevas (certificadas) a mitad del precio de una tienda de magia, incluyendo los gastos de envío desde USA. O unas pelotitas de espuma (no las Gosh, que al menos pagas la marca) que te cuesten a 3 euros y que encima no estén ni bien acabadas... Pero ese es otro tema.

Cuidado Mariano, que no estoy diciendo que las tiendas de magia sean unos piratas, ni mucho menos! Hablo de los artículos mágicos en general! Yo entiendo perfectamente que el que se monte una tienda de magia no es la Madre Teresa de Calcuta, y monta un negocio para ganar dinero, no para ir haciendo favores a nadie. Como el que se monta un bar, una tienda de juguetes o una de condones. Nadie va a dar duros a cuatro pesetas. Pero lo que clama al cielo son los precios de los artículos, sobre todo para gente como yo, que no los puede amortizar porque no actúa.
Bueno, me dejo de rollos, que creo que ya he escrito suficiente y se ha entendido mi postura..

Un saludo

P.D.: Por cierto, Ella, estás más guapa en el nuevo avatar, para que luego digas que no eres fotogénica (o no quiero ni imaginarte en persona!!)  :Wink:

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

> No te lo tomes tan a mal que solo era una broma (hay miles de chistes sobre el tema, no me vayas a hechar la culpa a mi).


Me lo he tomado a mal, porque te contesté primeramente a lo que tu dijiste, y en lugar de decir algo al respecto sobre el tema, dices únicamente "ahora entiendo porque te parece todo tan caro" y cuando se hace una broma, normalmente la gente pone un "jeje" luego o algo por el estilo, y es por eso que me ofendió, a parte de ser un tópico totalmente falso, pero bueno 




> Es por eso que digo que ciertas cosas estan demasiado baratas y elevar los precios, ayuda a mantener el secreto por un lado y tambien a que todo el mundo no haga los mismos efectos.


A ver, vuelvo a repetir desde mi opinión que no es una excusa fundada, el elevar los precios para yudar a mantener el secreto de algo. Te puedo asegurar que la inmensa mayoría de gente, desconoce totalmente que existan tiendas de magia al alcance de todos, y que una persona no interesada en la magia, simplemente intentará averiguar el secreto de cualquier efecto pero sin pagar un duro (eso también te lo puedo asegurar). 
Y vamos a ver tu dices que el no bajar los precios ayudaría a que todos los magos no hiciesen los mimos efectos, pero, si bajasen los precios de los articulos mágicos, se haría de forma proporcional, es decir que,  al fin y al cabo sería lo mismo. Saludos. Aaron.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

> O se vive de ello o en sí todos los hobbies son caros. Es lo que tiene hacer algo "menos" común.
>  Si no que se lo pregunten a uno con un hobbie de esquiador o jinete de hípica con sus caballos y todo.
> 
>  No existe ninguno barato. Pero eso ya lo sabemos. La exclusividad y la minoría se paga nos guste o no. A ver si va a resultar que a los "tuneros" les sale barato tunear el coche.


Si, pero no creo que sea justificable, el que porque todos los hobbies sean caros, pues "ala" todos a serlo. Si yo fuese "tunero" me estaría quejando igual de los precios que son una burrada también, en este caso, en el foro de www.tunningpotagia.com (que nadie cliquee que no existe).




> El verdadero problema no está ni en las patentes, ni en las aduanas, ni en los cánones ni en nada de eso. El rpoblema es que todo sube un % al año menos los sueldos. Ese es el problema. Si ganáramos todo el mundo 5000 euros al mes seguro que nos quejabamos menos.


Esa es el problema, está claro, los sueldos de hoy en día son basura, y más si los comparamos con el resto de la unión europea, pero claro entre todos estaría bien que hubiese un equilibrio, (lo típico que te dicen en el cole de lo de la oferta y la demanda) aunque ya se que eso es imposible.

Aaron.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Os puedo asegurar que los precios hoy día de las tiendas de magia en España son justos. Y os aseguro que esto es asi en gran parte gracias a tiendamagia. Antes de que nosotros abriesemos la tienda aquí en España se cobraba ( y se sigue cobrando) hasta el triple o mas dependiendo por que productos. 

Con justos me refiero a un margen de beneficios que pemita a un negocio funcionar ( o sea, ganar algún dinero despues de pagar todos los gastos). 

Respecto al precio base de un producto la tienda de magia no puede hacer nada. Por ejemplo si el fabricante de una idea x, decide venderla a 10 euros ( aunque el coste de los materiales sea de 0,01 centimos) al por mayor, la tienda no tendrá más remedio que vender este producto a minimo 13 euros ya que lo está pagando a 10.

Pero en defensa de los fabricantes hay que decir que efectivamente el mercado magico no es tan grande y que cuesta mucho vivir de inventar productos de magia.

Respecto a la diferencia de precios que puede haber con tiendas en EEUU y Europa normalmente es de entre un 10%-20%. Esto es justo lo que tenemos que pagar las tiendas europeas de más con respecto a las americanas que no tienen que pagar nada ( piensen que el 90% de los productos vienen de EEUU)

También hay otros beneficios de comprar aquí que pueden merecer la pena y que también cuestan dinero extra a las tiendas como:  instrucciones en castellano, envio en 24 horas gratis, garantía de devoluciones y asesoramiento tecnico en tu idioma entre otros.

Antes de abrir la tienda yo compraba a EEUU y después de que una de las tiendas más importantes de allí no respondiese a mis email o llamadas sobre un pedido que había hecho durante meses basicamente me decidí a abrir una tienda aquí. Si hoy tuviese que elegir no lo dudaría ni un seg. en comprar en España.

Bueno, nada... quería compartir mi punto de vista con ustedes y sólo sepan que uno de los motivos que me llevó a abrir una tienda aquí justamente era ver como se las tiendas cobraban carisimos los productos de magia ( con carisimo me refiero a margenes del 300-400% o mas). 

Hoy los margenes son de aprox el 30% (luego de aquí hay que pagar todos los gastos que no son mercadería) con lo que el margen neto de ganancia promedio estaría entre el 15-20%. Realmente no creo que eso sea un margen abusivo pero entiendo que al no tener toda la información sobre el tema uno pueda sacar esas conclusiones.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Eso seguro, he de decir que estando en desacuerdo con los precios de cualquier artículo mágico, vosotros sois la tienda más barata de españa, porque solo has de pasar por barcelona en cualquier tienda de la que estan a pie de calle (sin decir nombres) y allí ya los precios son desorbitados. 
Es evidente que si un proveedor te vende un producto a 5 pesetas tu lo has de vender como mínimo a 6, si no, no vale la pena. 
Pero lo que discuto, no lo hago por las tiendas de magia exclusivamente, si no por la cadena en general.
También he decir que aunque cueste inventar un producto de magia, el producto se inventa y luego se comercializa desde ese momento en adelante, pero a ver, seamos realistas, todo, absolutamente todo cuesta de inventar, igual que un cepillo de dientes électrico, fue muy díficil inventarlo pero no por eso va a tener un precio desorbitado.

Claro que tenemos envíos en 24 horas aquí en España y instrucciones en castellano, es lógico todo esto va rápido porque estamos en España, pero estoy seguro que el que vive en Estados Unidos también lo tendrá en 24 horas, pero en realidad es lo mismo, porque si un Estadounidense pidiese un producto a una tienda española seguramente no lo tendría en su casa en 24 horas. Aaron.

----------


## eidanyoson

Tranquilo Mariano. Yo he tenido durante 8 años un negocio propio y SË perfectamente a lo qeu te refieres y cómo funciona el tema.

 Precisamente lo dejé (era un kiosco de prensa, por si a alguien le interesa), porque lo que era abusivo no era el margen que a mi me quedaba (aprox. un 17% de cada periódico , revista o cinta de video o dvd) si no porque encima de crear un trabajo llegaba hacienda y ¡ale! que si por módulos te clavo la luz a precio de uso público y es 25 veces (lo escrito bien, 25 veces) superior al de una casa o una fábriaca. Que si dinero de autónomos todos los meses ganaras o no ese més con el kiosco, encima para ponerte malo y no cobrar ni un duro porque no tienes seguridad social ( y lo que pagas por ella resulta que no te cubre nada de nada) y lógicamente no cobras con el kisoco porque lo tienes cerrado (yo no tenía 14 pagas como algunos, si no 10, si cerraba un mes de vacaciones era un mes menos que no cobraba y lo que gastara de ese mes). Si me roban una revista necesito vender 25 (que no vendía yo en un día tantas) para recuperar la pérdida y así un sin fin más de cosas que mucha gente ignora.

 No sabeis de lo que me alegro de haberlo dejado, en serio  

 Tú tranquilo, es lógico que todos queramos duros a pesetas, pero algunos sabemos de qué va el tema. Precisamente tú, con tus precios, no necesitas mucha justificación.   8-)

----------


## sirmac1

> También hay otros beneficios de comprar aquí que pueden merecer la pena y que también cuestan dinero extra a las tiendas como:  instrucciones en castellano, envio en 24 horas gratis, garantía de devoluciones y asesoramiento tecnico en tu idioma entre otros.


Y los dvd tambien¿instrucciones en castellano?mejor retifica ahi.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Mariano Sosa
> 
> También hay otros beneficios de comprar aquí que pueden merecer la pena y que también cuestan dinero extra a las tiendas como:  instrucciones en castellano, envio en 24 horas gratis, garantía de devoluciones y asesoramiento tecnico en tu idioma entre otros.
> 
> 
> Y los dvd tambien¿instrucciones en castellano?mejor retifica ahi.



mmmm, yo creo que se esta confundiendo dvd de magia=dvd de peli que tiene un menu con varios idiomas.
muchos magos se hacen sus videos en casa (asi empezo sankey)o en un estudio, con su propio dinero,intentan ellos mismos que las tiendas de sus paises (webs) los vendan....aun no veo logica en reclamar que esten en español como un derecho, la mayoria ni sabra si sus dvds se venden aqui   :Lol:

----------


## shark

yo compro habitualmente en tiendas de magia, entre ellas ; la de mariano. 

Pero compro bastante y en bastanetes sitios, y la verdad entre gastos de envio de usa y tal, me sale casi al mismo precio comprar en una tienda local (por poner un ejemplo) y solo espero 24 horas no 4 semanas como en la mayoria de tiendas de usa.

Tb es cierto que hay cosas que no encuentro en españa o a precios abusivos, de tal manera que a veces me merece la pena comprar "fuera"

pd: lo del idioma para mi no es problema, porque mi mama me pagó clases de ingles desde muy piquiñito, te quiero mama  8)

----------


## Goreneko

Gracias por la información, Mariano, pero creo que la 'queja' precisamente no iba por Tiendamagia... además supongo que quien abrió el hilo, que ahora no recuerdo quien fue, habrá presupuesto que, lógicamente, lo que se envia de USA a las tiendas de magia tampoco sale 'gratis' ni a 'precio americano' (a parte de los portes, claro...).
De todas formas, hay cosas que realmente me parecen caras, aunque no lleven 'secreto' ni haya una fabricación detrás...

Un saludo.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Respecto a los DVD no hay ventaja salvo que te sale igual o practicamente igual que comprarlo afuera y lo tienes en 24horas 

(además de que evidentemente cuanto más compres en españa más colaboras para que bajen los precios y haya mas oferta en tu propio país)

Cuando recién abrimos la tienda ofrecí a las distribuidoras americanas subtitular los DVDs (sin cargo para ellos) al español. Ellos pasaron la propuesta a la productora y esta última la rechazo. ¿saben por que la rechazó? Porque los venden igual. Triste, pero asi es la vida.

----------

